# Bekannter Fehler in Portage-2.2_rc67 ? [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

mir ist da gerade was kurioses in Portage aufgefallen, oder ist das bekannt weil die Version ja schließlich noch maskiert ist.

Jedenfalls hab ich erst kürzlich den --keep-going Parameter für mich entdeckt, um mir die Schreibweise zu verkürzen.

Bisher hab ich nämlich meist mein world wie folgt upgedated:

```
emerge -DuvaN world || until emerge --resume --skipfirst; do emerge --resume --skipfirst; done && revdep-rebuild
```

dachte ich aber ich kann das nun abkürzen mit:

```
emerge -DuvaNn world && revdep-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Aber nun will er nix emergen, dabei hat es so schon mehrfach funktioniert, auch heute noch. Bin auf dem neuesten Stand, und hab danach etliche USE Flags geändert, trotzdem zieht er keine Paket mit dieser Syntax an!

Schreibe ich dagegen das n=keep-going aus, dann klappts:

```

emerge -DuvaN --keep-going world && revdep-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsrtp-1.4.4-r1  USE="syslog -aesicm -console -debug -doc" 492 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libnut-661  42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvpx-0.9.0_p20100612  USE="mmx postproc sse sse2 threads (-altivec) -debug -doc -sse3 -ssse3" 1,157 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/rtmpdump-2.2e-r3  USE="gnutls ssl -polarssl" 121 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.23.1-r1  USE="extensions fts3 readline secure-delete tcl* threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -soundex -test -unlock-notify" 3,015 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 69 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.6-r2  USE="utils*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.12  USE="X utils* -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge" 1,575 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/hfsutils-3.2.6-r5  USE="tcl* tk" 203 kB                                                                 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/nas-1.9.2  USE="-doc" 1,450 kB                                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.19  USE="nls unicode xmp* zlib -contrib -doc -examples" LINGUAS="de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru -sk" 2,597 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r4  USE="lzma* nls" 249 kB                                                                   

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/exempi-2.1.1  USE="-examples" 3,322 kB                                                              

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.38.2 [1.37.1] USE="nls" 134 kB                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.9.1  USE="utils* -static-libs" 0 kB                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/ortp-0.16.3  USE="ipv6 srtp* ssl -debug -doc -examples -minimal" 0 kB                                 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/portaudio-19_pre20090514  USE="alsa cxx oss -debug -jack" 1,105 kB                                  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30  USE="java tcl* -doc -examples -nocxx -test" 22,351 kB                                      

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4  USE="java tcl* -doc -examples -nocxx -test" 12,835 kB                                   

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4  USE="java tcl* -doc -examples -nocxx -test" 11,649 kB                                   

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="java tcl* -doc -examples -nocxx -test" 9,068 kB                                 

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.4.3  USE="perl python ruby tcl* -doc -lua -rrdcgi" 1,350 kB                             

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/newt-0.52.10-r1  USE="gpm nls tcl*" 167 kB                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/pdflib-7.0.4_p4-r1  USE="cxx java perl python ruby tcl* -doc" 6,119 kB                              

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.1-r2  USE="berkdb cracklib nls vim-syntax* -audit -debug (-selinux) -test" 1,578 kB           

[ebuild  N    ] app-vim/pam-syntax-20060424  3 kB                                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/postgresql-server-9.0_beta2  USE="nls perl python tcl* xml -doc -pg_legacytimestamp (-selinux) -uuid" LINGUAS="de -af -cs -es -fa -fr -hr -hu -it -ko -nb -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB                                 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1  USE="cups jpeg jpeg2k tiff vim-syntax* xinerama (-aqua) -debug -doc (-introspection) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-vim/gtk-syntax-20090402  139 kB                                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng nas* qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nis -pch -raster -trace" 0 kB                                                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2-r13  USE="X alsa flac gtk nas* ncurses oss speex tk vorbis -ao -emacs -jack -motif -slang" 1,552 kB                                                                                                                       

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                  

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.15  USE="bzip2 ldap nls -adns -caps -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard* -static" 3,884 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18  USE="bzip2 gtk python thumbnail* -doc -gnome" 598 kB                               

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libva-0.31.0_p13  USE="opengl" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -dummy -intel" 732 kB                              

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vdpau-video-0.6.9  USE="opengl -debug" 374 kB                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1  USE="libnotify -debug -nautilus*" 494 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2  USE="ncurses qt4 vim-syntax* -emacs" 3,522 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-vim/ntp-syntax-20031001  2 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310  USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 ssh* -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pam_ssh-1.97-r1  196 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.22 [0.10.21] 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20100611  USE="alsa pulseaudio*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libao-1.0.0  USE="alsa nas* pulseaudio* -mmap -static-libs" 385 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-accessibility/espeak-1.43  USE="portaudio* pulseaudio*" 1,503 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.25  USE="alsa gstreamer gtk oss pulseaudio* -tdb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.6.7-r1  USE="alsa espeak nas* pulseaudio* python -flite" 1,160 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.6_p1-r1  USE="ipv6 ssl vim-syntax* zeroconf -caps -debug -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -snmp" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r2  USE="X aalib alsa audio joystick libcaca nas* opengl oss pulseaudio* video xinerama xv -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi (-ps3) -static-libs (-svga) -tslib" 3,921 kB                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.6  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa amr encode hardcoded-tables ieee1394 jpeg2k mmx mmxext mp3 network oss rtmp* schroedinger* sdl speex ssse3 theora threads v4l v4l2 vaapi* vdpau vorbis vpx* x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -jack -pic -test" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 0 kB                                             

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpg123-1.12.2  USE="alsa ipv6 nas* oss portaudio* pulseaudio* sdl sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) -jack (-mmx)" 0 kB                                                                                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/avidemux-2.5.3-r1  USE="aac aften alsa amr dts gtk libsamplerate mp3 nls oss pulseaudio* qt4 sdl truetype vorbis x264 xv xvid -esd -jack" LINGUAS="de -bg -ca -cs -el -es -fr -it -ja -pt_BR -ru -sr -sr@latin -tr -zh_TW" 0 kB                       

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r2  USE="a52 aac alsa ffmpeg ipv6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k mad ogg opengl oss png pulseaudio* sdl ssl theora truetype vorbis xml xvid -debug -jack -wxwidgets" 4,174 kB                                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.23-r1  USE="ffmpeg libsamplerate pulseaudio* speex -debug -jack" 319 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-14.3.1  USE="alsa amr encode ffmpeg flac id3tag ladspa mad ogg oss png pulseaudio* sndfile wavpack -ao -debug" 1,021 kB                                                                                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.2_rc5  USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko gnutls jpeg lcms ldap mp3* nas* ncurses opengl oss perl png pulseaudio* ssl threads truetype xinerama xml (-capi) -custom-cflags (-esd) -fontconfig (-gphoto2) -gsm (-hal) -jack -openal -samba (-scanner) -test -win64 -xcomposite" 115 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.5  USE="X aac alsa dv encode ffmpeg gtk jpeg lame mmx opengl png schroedinger* vorbis x264 -doc" 974 kB                                                                                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r4  USE="X a52 alsa dvd ffmpeg flac lame mad mpeg ogg oss pulseaudio* theora v4l v4l2 vorbis xv -dvb -esd -mythtv -taglib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa css dts flac gtk imagemagick ipv6 libcaca mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss pulseaudio* sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xv xvmc (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -jack -mmap (-real) -samba (-vidix) (-vis) (-win32codecs)" 5,673 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.2  USE="alsa gstreamer pulseaudio* xcb xine (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3  USE="X dbus kde multimedia* opengl phonon sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -xmlpatterns" 7,621 kB                                                                                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mediastreamer-2.5.0  USE="X alsa ipv6 oss portaudio* speex theora v4l2 video* x264 (-coreaudio) -debug -examples -gsm -ilbc -jack" 0 kB                                                                                                                

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/mediastreamer-x264-1.3.3  291 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r2  USE="X hddtemp imlib math mpd nano-syntax* ncurses portmon rss truetype vim-syntax* weather-metar* weather-xoap* -apcupsd -audacious -curl -debug -eve -iostats -lua -lua-cairo -lua-imlib -moc -nvidia -thinkpad -wifi -xmms2" 0 kB    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.1-r1  USE="xmp* -doc -gnome -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k kerberos lzma* mmx nls openexr opengl policykit semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl zeroconf -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5  USE="handbook semantic-desktop thumbnail* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -subversion" 0 kB                                                                                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.4.5  USE="bzip2 exif handbook lzma* openexr sftp (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -samba" 0 kB                                                                                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-1.5.0  USE="kde windeco* (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.12  USE="bash-completion berkdb dso extras java kde nls perl python ruby vim-syntax* webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -gnome-keyring -sasl -test -webdav-serf" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.2.1  USE="bash-completion cups dbus gstreamer gtk java kde ldap nsplugin odk opengl pam templates* (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 30,272 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.4.5  USE="exif qalculate* rss semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -desktopglobe (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -qwt -scim" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmix-4.4.5  USE="alsa handbook pulseaudio* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-4.4.5  USE="bookmarks handbook svg thumbnail* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ark-4.4.5  USE="archive bzip2 handbook lzma* zip (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1  USE="X gif tiff -gs" 993 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X rle*" 495 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/netpbm-10.49.00  USE="X jbig jpeg jpeg2k png rle* tiff xml zlib (-svga)" 2,105 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20100612  USE="X a52 aalib alsa amr ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg jpeg2k ladspa libcaca live lzo mad mmx mng mp3 nas* network nut* opengl osdmenu oss png pnm pulseaudio* pvr quicktime radio* rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 tga theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis vpx* x264 xanim xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -lirc -md5sum -mmxext* -openal -samba -ssse3* (-svga) (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ogmrip-0.13.4  USE="aac dbus dts gtk libnotify matroska mp3 mp4 nls ogm* spell srt theora vorbis x264 xvid" 3,245 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.9.9.2  USE="alsa libnotify musicbrainz pulseaudio* -gnome -ipod" 809 kB

Total: 82 packages (2 upgrades, 18 new, 62 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 157,416 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Kurios oder Bekannt, das ist hier die Frage. Wo stehen noch gleich der Bugs von Portage?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Necoro

Du hast die Manpage falsch verstanden  :Smile: . In der steht:

```
--keep-going[=n]
```

Das bedeutet, dass man entweder "--keep-going" anschalten kann ... oder es mit "--keep-going=n" explizit ausschaltet (zB weil man es in den EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS gesetzt hat).

Das "-n" was du in deinem ersten emerge Versuch verwendest bedeutet:

```
--noreplace (-n)

              Skips the packages specified on the command-line that have already been installed. 
```

Damit sollte denn auch geklärt sein, warum da nix kommt  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
       --noreplace (-n short option)

              Skip the packages specified on the command-line that have

              already been installed.  Without this option, any packages,

              ebuilds, or deps you specify on the command-line *will* cause

              Portage to remerge the package, even if it is already installed.

              Note that Portage won't remerge dependencies by default.

              Also note that this option takes precedence over options such

              as --newuse, preventing a package from being reinstalled even

              though the corresponding USE flag settings may have changed.      

 --keep-going[=n]

              Continue as much as possible after an error. When an error

              occurs, dependencies are recalculated for remaining packages

              and any with unsatisfied dependencies are automatically

              dropped. Also see the related --skipfirst option.

```

Für --keep-going gibt es keine Kurzform.

-n ist für --noreplace.

[=n] heißt wohl, dass es nicht standardmäßig gesetzt ist.

Tobi

----------

## Randy Andy

Uups,

dank euch Männer für die erklärenden Worte.

Das kommt davon wennn man die manpage nur überfliegt, um z.B. die Kurzform für --keep-going aufzusuchen - hust.

Bis denne,

Andy.

----------

